# Was ist ein kapitaler Fisch?



## hechtler (23. September 2004)

Hi Boardis,
was versteht Ihr unter einem kapitalen Fisch?
Also ich meine damit- ist ein kapitaler Fisch ein Gründling von 20 cm aus einem *nullachtfünfzehnbach* oder ein Meter Hecht aus dem Rügener Bodden.

Ich frage mich nur deshalb, weil immer wieder die Fragen auftauchen, egal in welchem Anglerforum/board wie auch immer, wie groß wie schwer war euer *wasauchimmer*...
Ich will damit nur sagen das womöglich eine *einpfund* Forelle aus einem Wiesenbach mehr Bedeutung hat als ne 5 pfündige aus der Traun...
Wie seht Ihr das?  
In meinem Hausgewässer ist es möglich den ein oder oder anderen Meterhecht  das Jahr über zu fangen.....das was ich als kapital bezeichnen kann war ein Hecht von 105 cm und einem Gewicht von 24 Pfund..das war ne Granate also in meinen Augen..ein ander mal habe ich gesehen wie ein Zander von  102 cm gefangen wurde der gerade mal 14 Pfund auf die Waage brachte...ein Bild des Jammers wenn ich das mal so sagen darf..
Also was ist kapital ????


----------



## Agalatze (23. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist ein kapitaler Fisch?*

also sicher hast du recht wenn man den ort des fanges berücksichtigt.
ein meter dorsch aus norwegen ist mit sicherheit nicht so zu bestaunen wie einer aus unserer ostsee.
das ganze findet in meiner betrachtung dann mehr oder weniger anerkennung.

was nun aber kapital ist- ist für mich eine andere sache.
kapital heisst für mich grundsätzlich dass es ein außergewöhnlich großer fisch ist.
völlig unabhängig davon wie schwer er ist. wobei ich auch einen besonders schweren fisch für außergewöhnlich uns somit für kapital halte.

ich denke jeder hat da seine eigene meinung zu.
und ich bin auch der auffassung dass ein 20 cm gründling sehr kapital ist.
nur weil der fisch klein im gegensatz zu hecht ist, ist er für mich trotzdem kapital


----------



## Pickerfan (23. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist ein kapitaler Fisch?*

Genau das isses. Es muss nicht immer der Meterfisch sein. Ich denke jeder sollte sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden. Ich hab noch keinen Meterhecht gefangen fand meinen 81er schon kapital


----------



## totentanz (24. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist ein kapitaler Fisch?*

Ich denk mal das man einen Fang als "Kapital" bezeichnen kann wenn er sich durch Große und Gewicht deutlich, von den sonst am Gewässer gefangen Durchschnittsfischen, absetzt.
Also wenn in einem Gewässer viele Hechte von 80cm vorkommen und gefangen werden dann ist ein Hecht von 120 cm dort kapital. (Genau wie beim Gründling)


----------

